# Retiring to New Zealand



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Better get in while the going's good

http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/money/4932028/OECD-calls-for-superannuation-rethink



> New Zealand should raise the age of superannuation eligibility and introduce a capital gains tax, the Organisation for Economic Development says in its latest survey of New Zealand.
> 
> The survey said New Zealand had a generous universal pension and student loan schemes which may reduce the incentive to save while the tax system biased investments towards property.
> 
> ...


Recent events have squeezed the economy even more. Not the best time to be emigrating to New Zealand, perhaps better to wait a few years until things have improved?



> The second more damaging earthquake in Christchurch in February would further retard the economic recovery and make the economic outlook highly uncertain.
> 
> The Rugby World Cup would provide a temporary boost to growth in the second half of this year and high commodity prices would also provide support but the previously expected earthquake reconstruction would be delayed and household spending would probably remain subdued for longer.
> 
> Lacklustre growth reflected shortcomings of the New Zealand economy which now faced the challenges of high external deficits and international debt, an overvalued currency, a heavy cost of capital and unbalanced growth.


----------

